# Seven dusting chicks?



## Jskasme (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello, my week old chick, the only one that hatched, has mites like I have never seen before. The lice are like something from a horror movie. The hen and cooper and yard have been treated the chick lives indoors because the hen went nuts and started pecking her , no I think it was the lice causing the pecking...how do I dust a tiny chick? I'm afraid to poison the chick


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't. Carefully give it a bath with soap and water. Baby shampoo is best but if you don't have that around use human shampoo.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, what Robiin said. I get the baby shampoo from Aldis grocery. There are some other old-timer tricks but none I would use with a new chick. Regarding Sevin, there is five percent and ten percent, I use it very judiciously and only under certain circumstances outside. That's just my opinion. Also look around and see if there are mites anywhere else. You don't want a cyclical infestation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the premise spray of permethrin. Easy to use and it being wet it gets in all the cracks and crevices.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, and you can buy the spray pre-mixed or buy the concentrate and mix your spray bottles yourself.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yesterday morning, I added some new roosts to my coop, so I cleaned out all the hay. The floor of the coop is a ten inch raised platform of poplar boards twelve inches high with one-eighth inch gas between the boards. After I swept it out, I lightly dusted the bare floor with Sevin and then put in all new hay. Tomorrow, I will throw a few handfuls of diatomaceous earth in also. This summer has been bad for insects in Ohio, but so far no mites with the birds.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to be a proponent of Sevin dust until I used it several years ago for a minor lice issue. The bottom line is that it did not take care of the lice problem which shocked me.
I switched to Permethrin dust and bye bye lice.
I suspect that there are certain areas in the country that Sevin dust has played itself out and lice have become resistant to the product.
BTW: I havnt seen Sevin 10 dust in years. I believe it's been taken off the market.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We use Permethrin consistently in the horse barn with fairly good results. We also use a natural product from Spalding Labs called Fly Predator to help with fly control.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are those the predator wasps?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, we have used them for over ten years with good results in the horse barn. They recommend not spreading them directly near poultry as the birds will gobble them all up before they can destroy any flies!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got those black ones here but I haven't looked to see if they specifically go after flies. I watched one one day digging a hole to bury it's catch. Bad thing about where it was digging was it's the pathway to the Guinea pen so I don't know if a baby wasp ever emerged.

Now that I think about it, I almost got some of those. I never gave it a thought about the birds going after them. Glad I didn't waste the money now.


----------

